# NOX1 and NOX2



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can’t mix the electronics part. They are factory configured to work on CAN and don’t reconfigure themselves.

The sensor itself can be changed, and it’s technically the same on both.

But the factory calibration would be wrong: and again no way to change it. Will it matter? Maybe. Depends on your luck.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> You can’t mix the electronics part. They are factory configured to work on CAN and don’t reconfigure themselves.
> 
> The sensor itself can be changed, and it’s technically the same on both.
> 
> But the factory calibration would be wrong: and again no way to change it. Will it matter? Maybe. Depends on your luck.


I think that is the only reason they have two different nox sensor part numbers. Strictly for can bus.

I am betting the sensor isn't calibrated any different between the two but rather the module is what makes the difference. If I have to I will definitely try it.

Europe sells replacement sensors that supposedly is a cheaper option then buying the whole assembly. You just cut wires and solder the new sensor to the old electronics.

I mean at this point, if nox2 takes a dump, our cars sit. I suspect with the chip shortage, replacement sensors/body modules will be last in line to make replacements for.


----------



## Fixing kids car (12 mo ago)

I am having the same issue. Nox #2 took wires got pulled from probe. Can t find replacement. I was thinking of splicing new prob into old wire harness. But not sure if that will fix the issue. Has anybody tried this and would it work?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Fixing kids car said:


> I am having the same issue. Nox #2 took wires got pulled from probe. Can t find replacement. I was thinking of splicing new prob into old wire harness. But not sure if that will fix the issue. Has anybody tried this and would it work?


Nobody I know of but that is my plan if i have issues.

Hard part is not knowing if the electronics are bad. But I suspect it is usually the sensor as long as the electronics don't get water in them.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

If yours are bad, you could try soaking it in fuel injector cleaner to see if that cleans it up. I don't know what the resistance values are of them though, you could check to see if the values are good vs someone eles's car.

All else fails, check ebay for used parts or the local upull yard.


----------



## sergeantspud (Dec 5, 2014)

I just replaced my NOX2 sensor, I was lucky enough to happen to be browsing rockauto when one came in stock. After putting the new one in, I'm only about 50% sure that the NOX2 sensor was the problem. Willing to donate (cost of shipping only) my old NOX2 sensor if anyone wants to splice it or do any other tests on it. Or just try it out to see if it works. It's a PN: 12641557. Came out of car with 154k miles on it.


----------



## esprouse71 (11 mo ago)

I just spliced nox 1 with nox 2 so far so good. I will update if I have further issues with splice.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

esprouse71 said:


> I just spliced nox 1 with nox 2 so far so good. I will update if I have further issues with splice.


So are u saying:

1) you had nox2 failure. What codes?
2) you used the exhaust probe from nox1 to splice into nox2 electronics and so far any codes/count down are cleared?


----------

